# Goldfish update :)



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I need to buy a bigger net for them cause they don't fit anymore. -_-
Paisley:




Pascal:




Parker:




Paris:




Piper:




Petunia:







And my newbies! I hate showing off and naming fish right when I get them but hopefully these guys will be okay... 
Patchouli the ADORABLE baby ryukin (who I have hope can potentially develop a proper shape, he looks fine when he is under water..)


Peaches. A fantail with funny face marks. Looks like he will change into something interesting over time.




Poncho! ADORABLE little yellow ranchu/lionhead. Ahhh I love his markings. But his back is really straight (not curvy like Pascal's). Which really bothers me and it will probably be even more of an eyesore when he gets bigger but I felt super bad for him. :/ I will probably cry if he turns solid orange haha.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

They are all so adorable!!! I love the pictures from the top, they are soo cool! May i ask how old the larger ones are? The new small ones are so cute!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the goldies, Oli! Pascal's my favorite and always has been, haha. Such a cute fish. Love the new ones too, Poncho is beautiful.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

All these pictures are great? I love them all especially your newbies!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Paisley, Pascal, and Parker I've had about 1.5 years. Paris and Piper a year. Petunia is six months I think.
Thanks guys.  Yea I'd been looking to fill a gap for a long time. Then there were three and I couldn't have just one hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Can I just say you have very well-trained goldfish to lay so quietly in your hand. Catching or holding my goldfish is like mud-wrestling with a pig. 

While I am not really a fan of fancy goldfish, Peaches has such unusual markings. Be interesting to see what he looks like in the future.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Photos are very deceiving! They usually thrash around for 30 seconds before giving up. My shirt was soaked by the time I was done ahha. 

And yep. Not that I'm an expert but Peaches markings strike me as the kind that will get more black patches as he grows. At least I hope since I'm getting bored with all the orange and white..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful fish Oly. Thank you for sharing the pics.

And they are H U G E :shock: Love them!


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

You have a wonderful little family of chubbers! I personally love goldfish. So dopey and sweet.


----------

